# Running events not running



## Ralph-YK (Oct 20, 2017)

BBC Radio 4 You and Yours, on now.
There was a piece about several, paid for running events not happing. You should be able to listen once the programme finishes.
They're just talking about food in products.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b006qps9

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p02nrvlw/episodes/downloads.


----------

